# Handheld GPS advice needed



## HammerHeadHank (May 18, 2006)

Hi, I have a small 14' boat and in need of a good but cheap GPS,It has to be self powered and be able to tell speed of boat,Quite frankly I'm at a loss in what to look for,so any advice and recommendations will be appreciated.Thanks, HammerHeadHank


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

any of the ones out there will be able to give you speed, direction ect and a basic outline of the body of water


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

you can get a good magellan or garmin from ebay for about $50.00 . even the older ones give out the basic readings and mark your hotspots.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have a Garmin Etrex Legend (the blue one) and it did a great job on water and in the truck, a worth while investment for basic GPS, very reliable unit works great, the lowrance H20 is also a great unit one of my friends has it and it's also very nice.


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have the lowrance h20c with a chip and it is very nice. Eats batteries but they all do.


----------



## HammerHeadHank (May 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone, HammerHeadHank


----------

